# SHOCK and AWE!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Preparations are under way for complete and utter annihilation!

7 salvos so far, and no one has a clue they are coming.........

All sorties are on their way should reach targets by mid-week!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

This should be fun.:arghhhh:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTF--Take Cover I think this is gonna hurt!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh Damn, CZ is on the warpath! Duck and cover!!!

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey this is CL we are not scared LOL


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That thing looks dangerous..
Can't wait to see the devastation.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

tx-tuff you SHOULD be scared!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Should be interesting... Let loose the dogs of war!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

looks like cz has been stocking up...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> tx-tuff you SHOULD be scared!


Damn Frank, it sounds as if he's got you in the Cross Hairs---Pack your shite ---LOL


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

These threats have come before. I for one am not scared.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Believe me when I say--I'm more scared of my wife than anything that's sent from this site---LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh hell yeah bomb their ass to the stone ages !!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> tx-tuff you SHOULD be scared!


Oh no I just saw this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats a load of bombs!

tx_tuff: weren't you just saying last night about how everytime you get rid of some smokes you get bombed hahaha!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats gonna hurt
cant wait
happy hunting!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mikedaddy said:


> Thats a load of bombs!
> 
> tx_tuff: weren't you just saying last night about how everytime you get rid of some smokes you get bombed hahaha!


Open mouth insert foot!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Now I'm am scared because as I type this I'm sitting in my car with one of your ticking bombs sitting beside me, it hasn't gone off yet but the box is freaking big! Going to call the bomb squad.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mitchell--a very generous BOTL . I noticed he got you Real Bad! I take back everything I said earlier--To prove it I'll post some more Avatar's in your contest!

LOL------------


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

1 down 6 to go, I belive Las Vegas gets nuked next.......


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> 1 down 6 to go, I belive Las Vegas gets nuked next.......


Shite man the Horror--:nerd:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> 1 down 6 to go, I belive Las Vegas gets nuked next.......


No mercy...I love watching the western glow:biggrin:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Anticipation of Death is worse than death itself...nice work


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I've been hit HARD!!

Come see the devastation:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9693


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

2 of 7 accounted for... and damn man! I can't wait to see who else gets blown up!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Up to 3 now.. Ceedee has just been hit too!!


----------

